# DVD-Brenner Plextor 712A



## HELLFISH (21. November 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe den Plextor 712A.
Mit dem kann ich normale CD-R & CD-RW ohne Probleme brennen.
Aber die DVDs wollen nicht bei mir .
Wenn ich eine Video-DVD brenne, ist sie nach dem Brennen voller Bildfehler.
Habe schon gelesen, dass mein Brenner kaputt ist, dass kann doch aber nicht sein, wenn ich CD-R & CD-RW richtig, ordentlich und ohne Probleme brennen kann.
Ürigens kann ich DVDs schon richtig lesen.

Habe schon Nero 6.6, RecordNow Max, ImgTool, TMPG DVD Author, die Ulead Progs, und etc. ausprobiert -> nichts hat funktioniert.

Danke bedanke mich schon im voraus für eueren Support.


P.S.: Wenn ich in Nero nach dem Brenne die Zusammenstellung überprüfen lasse, kommt mir folgende Fehlermeldung: 

Sektor XXXXX auf der Disk hat einen anderen Inhalt als die Quelle 

Und: Wenn ich einen DVD-Rohling, egal ob + oder -, ins Laufwerk einlege, macht der Brenner kurz komische Geräusche.


----------



## Skinner (21. November 2004)

Entweder schickst du den Brenner ein (Was bei Plextor kein Problem ist) oder 
Du flasht einen neue Firmware drüber oder 
schaust nach ob dein verwendeter Rohling vom Brenner unterstütz wird(Liste )


----------



## HELLFISH (21. November 2004)

Aber wieso soll ich in einschicken, wenn er ja normale CDs ohne Probs brennt.
Kann es sein, dass mein System schon so im A..... ist ? Kann das Problem vielleicht durch Formatierung und das Neuaufspielen des Systems behoben werden, denn meine Datenträgerbereinigung funktioniert auch nicht mehr.

P.S.: Kann man mir sagen, was ich da machen muss, um den Brenner bei Plextor einzuschicken ? (Ich hoffe, dass ich kein Gebrauch davon machen muss.)


----------



## Cheese (22. November 2004)

Also ich hab 2 Brenner diesen Typs zu Hause und bis jetzt keine Probleme damit...

Zuerst würd ich mal schauen, ob der Source einwandfrei ist, denn hin und wieder haben diese schon Fehler... 

Falls du versuchst, Video-DVD's zu kopieren, ist es klar, dass du Bildfehler bekommst, weil die ja Kopiergeschützt sind (auch Nero darf den Kopierschutz ned umgehen und dann kommen Bildfehler raus...)

Außerdem, wie schon erwähnt, die Rohlingkompabilität mal überprüfen, ich nehm die von Aldi, die gehen einwandfrei.... Mit Emtec hatte ich jedoch nur Probleme, die konnte ich gar nicht brennen!

Also Firmware würde ich auch auf alle Fälle mal hochziehen auf die höchste Version (http://www.plextor.be)

Falls dann deine Probleme ned gelöst sind, ist der Brenner meines Erachtens wirklich defekt und dann musst ihn einschicken oder zum Händler zurückbringen, was einfacher wäre....


----------



## HELLFISH (22. November 2004)

Hab jetzt mal geschaut: Ich habe um die 10 verschiedenen Brennprogramme aufm PC.
Kann es dadurch sein, dass ich zuviele habe und ich dadurch einen Bock in den PC geschossen habe ?
Also kaputt glaube ich mal ist er nicht.
DVDs lassen sich lesen, CDs lassen sich lesen und brennen, und das alles ohne Probleme.
Vielleich würde ja eine formatierung und Neuinstallation helfen.


----------



## Cheese (23. November 2004)

Kurze Frage:

Wie wärs, wenn du mal des machst, was wir dir empfohlen haben? Wir schreiben uns hier die Finger wund und du stellst immer wieder neue Theorien auf?

Dass die Brennprogramme dazwischenfunken könnte schon sein, allerdings würdes du hier schon eine Fehlermeldung bekommen, wenn du die Programme startest... War bei mir mal so zwischen Nero 6 und Win on CD 5....

Also, wenn du schon mal so scharf drauf bist, deinen Rechner neu aufzusetzen, mach des jetzt einfach, installiere nur das Nötigste, was du brauchst, nur ein Brennprogramm und dann probier das Brennen aus. Wenn es dann noch ned hinhaut, befolge  unsere Tipps und wenns dann ned geht, musst ihn einschicken, weil er defekt ist....

Ist das ne Lösung für dich? Denn wenn du nur des machst, was du meinst, dann ist diese Diskussion ja eh sinnlos....

Gruß Cheese


----------

